# I need a scope for the GD's Howa 6.5 Grendel



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

She is 12, and shoots a fair amount, but not an avid shooter, or hunter. She does like to shoot P dogs and coyotes.

She has eyes like her uncle, my son, and can see forever.

I'm getting into her gun fairly cheap about $550.

I still need a claw sling, Limbsaver, scope bases and rings, and a scope.

SO what should I do for a scope, she has no idea scope #1 to scope #5, so it will be up to me to get something she can use and keep for a time without upgrading and not break old Papa's wallet.

I have a Burris that I like on my 8mm, the rest of my guns have Redfield or Leopold's. A little more than I want to spend on here first.

At Amazon, I can get a Burris droptine for 160 bucks.

https://www.amazon.com/Burris-Dropti...E18F64SK3TR3HE

And at Amazon, I can get a Vortex very similar for the same price.

https://www.amazon.com/Vortex-Optics...34&sr=8-4&th=1

Of those two what would be your choice?

Or similar at the same price point.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I would go with the burris first choice. One of my favorite brands.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have several Burris scopes and a few Vortex. Quite honestly I don’t see much difference between them.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Simple and inexpensive. The young lady can upgrade as she gains experience along the way. She's sure to appreciate such a fine gift no matter your choice.


----------

